# Can you machine wash oilcloth?



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone??

can you machine wash oilcloth? dd got some really cool art smocks from the land of nod for her birthday -- but they have a really strong odor. I was wondering if I could toss them in the washing machine?

tia!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I have no personal experience but know it is not recommended. What about tossing it in the dryer with no heat? Or hanging it on a line outside?


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
I have no personal experience but know it is not recommended. What about tossing it in the dryer with no heat? Or hanging it on a line outside?

rats. that's what I thought. I've been airing them out -- the smell is sloooowly going away...


----------

